# Article: Are Dog Rescue Groups Too Picky?



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

A interesting, lengthy article @ Yahoo Are Dog Rescue Groups Too Picky? | Pets - Yahoo! Shine

It ends like this:

_Animal rescue is a tough, but rewarding, business for a variety of reasons. It fills a huge need in helping to shift animals out of a bad situation into a better one. But at the end of the day, what matters most is the animals' well-being. Though not everyone seeking to adopt a pet will be suitable or open-minded, I believe making adoption applications or interviews less like a litmus test and more like an open and honest conversation is the best approach for everyone involved._


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I really enjoyed the article. Thanks for sharing it. I do agree that approaching the application process like an honest and open conversation is a good idea, but for many people, being denied the dog/puppy they wanted is enough to make them label the process as an impossible litmus test (regardless of how it was approached by the organization in question).
Sheilah


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know if they are picky. We passed the application and the interview when we were trying to adopt, but other than just picking the one they want placed right then they were not willing to work with us. 

It was a rather frustration experience. Maybe it weasn't menat to be. We are extremely happy with Riley.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Some are pickier than others. The rescue I went through with my little Weimaraner was pretty picky. But they listened and evaluated me and introduced me to dozens of dogs before we all agreed that despite their firm no apartment rule, Lillian could come live with me in a Dallas hi rise. 

Such a relief when rescues make it all about matching the individual dog and prospective owner. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I think some, not all, are too picky. I also think some aren't picky enough. I wish all rescues would take their questions and use them as open ended discussion points versus hard and firm rejection points.


----------

